# [SOLVED] Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes



## NeptuneTech (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello friends. I have a Dell Inspiron 1440 laptop with 64-bit windows 7 ultimate installed in it. My Partitions were like this:
c: 40gb(primary partition)
d: 20gb(primary partition)
rest e: , f: and g: were 80 gbs each(approx.).
Understanding the need of more space in c:, i formatted d: and created it as unallocated space, shrunk it with c: to make c: total of 60gb. Up-to that i didn't have a problem.
Now my disk partition were:
c: 60gb(primary partition)
d: 80gb(logical drive)
e: 80gb(logical drive)
f: 78.09 gb(logical drive)
since my d: was empty, i decided to extend my e: with the 80gb available on d: . and so, i formatted the d: and then it changed to free space. Now, i cant reformat d: nor extend e: with the free space generated in d: . Whenever i try to create a new simple volume by right clicking the free space of 80gb in d: ., i get following error(shown in screenshot)...i also have run a chkdsk in prompt but it says "cannot open volume for direct access" . . .any idea where i went wrong my dear frens? please help me. thank you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

try EASEUS partition manager.
Easeus Partition Master Home Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

You have messed up logical partitioning. That's why this problem is created.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

you should *NEVER* do disk work while in an installed os. use a live linux distro instead

download parted magic
parted magic *dl.dropbox.com/u/10573557/pmagic-4.5.iso
Using Parted Magic an Introduction
how to use it.

(if in doubt, refer to the site above, it has pic links)
1. burn the iso to cd/dvd and boot from parted magic live disk
2. go to Roxterm terminal (alt-f2, or ctrl-t)
3. type fdisk -l | grep NTFS (smallcaps "L" followed by a 'pipe')
4. grab screenshot
5. run gparted
6. grab screen
7. post screens here


----------



## NeptuneTech (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

thank you for your support frens, i actually had messed up with logical partitioning as d6mg said... so i first backed up all my data from the logical drives and made them unallocated, and then made new simple volume out of it.it was a simple process but realised it later.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

its a windows problem if you allocate more than 20gb may be 30gb you can't create more than 1 primary partition just google it I have read it some where


----------



## NeptuneTech (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*



jagdish said:


> its a windows problem if you allocate more than 20gb may be 30gb you can't create more than 1 primary partition just google it I have read it some where



fren jagdish, i got a bit confused about what u said here....i have two primary partitions here...if i am not mistaken(see the image attached please)....am i wrong here? or please clarify your saying....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

^^ No you are not wrong.  Not only you , but I also can't understand what jagdish wants to say.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*



jagdish said:


> its a windows problem if you allocate more than 20gb may be 30gb you can't create more than 1 primary partition just google it I have read it some where



If you are not sure of something, please start your sentence with, _*"I am not sure, but I think, ...*_"

The truth is, on a basic disk, you can have at the maximum 4 (four) Primary Partitions. OR, 3 primary partitions, with 4th one as Extended Partition which can consist of more partitions.
Here's something for the reference, from Windows Help Files:

*i.imgur.com/uotiz.png


----------



## NeptuneTech (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

^^^^ thats what i was saying.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1381647-post13.html

hope this helps further


----------



## jagdish (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

sorry little bit confusion here Neptunetech do you have more than one disk in RAID configuration ?is that disk is dynamic disk?if not how it is giving you option to create simple volume you can't create a simple volume in Basic disk only on Dynamic disk see here.
*www.petri.co.il/difference_between_basic_and_dynamic_disks_in_windows_xp_2000_2003.htm

my suggestion is download gparted live burn that ISO file to CD backup all your data boot with this CD and delete all partition and create new partition as per your requirement.Hope this will solve your problem


----------



## NeptuneTech (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

Guys, i appreciate your help....but i followed simple steps to get out of the mess...i did the following..
1. I formatted all my logic drives after having a secured backup of my datas on those drives.
2. I repartitioned the drives as primary so as  to meet my requirements to install ubuntu 11.04 amd64.
2. Now i've installed it and it works fine....im really enjoying my stay on linux......

thanks to all who helped...

Regards, NeptuneTech

and oh yes, can anyone tell me how do i mark this thread as [SOLVED]???


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Free Space won't form New Simple Volumes*

You can't mark a thread as [Solved]. Only mods can do. You can just announce it.
And congo that your problem is solved.


----------

